# Mileage Deductions



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi All...I just started driving 2 days ago and was wondering what the consensus is on the mileage deducts. 
Some people say you cannot claim miles from home/parking lot to your pickup. Some say you can.
Also, it's only my 2nd day so I haven't received anything yet as far as a weekly report. So my question also is, does the weekly invoice include miles driven? If so why the need for these apps that track your miles, like MileiQ? Couldn't you just save those reports to have at an audit, if you need them, and just add up the miles every week? 
Thanks!


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

Any miles driven while you are online with the app are deductible. Uber only keeps track of mileage during an active trip (when you have a pax).


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

You can write off all miles that you are working, whether you have a passenger or are trying to go pick up a passenger, or even moving to a location where you feel you are more likely to get a passenger.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Suggest you read about mileage deductions in the "Taxes" forum for advice from tax professionals. The IRS rules state that they require a "contemporaneous" mileage log. This means actually recording odometer readings, which I, being an old guy, keep in a DayPlanner. The mileage tracking apps may satisfy the IRS requirements as well.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

I am a tax accountant, and have been through audits with clients, yes you must keep your own log, but they can be an ap like Triplogger which tracks your mileage and will send you a report when you need it.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

the rebel said:


> I am a tax accountant, and have been through audits with clients, yes you must keep your own log, but they can be an ap like Triplogger which tracks your mileage and will send you a report when you need it.


My apologies. The pros posting in the taxes forum have generally indicated that they do it for a living. Thanks for clarifying about the apps.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. So it sounds like, when turning the app on, every mile is deductible. And the app seems to send IRS approved logs...so when heading out, every mile is fair game.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

The Uber/Lyft app does not keep track of all miles. You either have to keep a manual log or a digital log (another mile-tracking app). Uber/Lyft apps ONLY keep track of miles when you have a pax in your car. They do not count dead miles (miles going to pick up pax), or miles going to and from home or miles from drop off point to another location to wait for pings.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I keep a daily log of my total miles with/without passengers. I drive at least as many empty miles as I do with passengers. I am also keeping all my gas and repair receipts, just to see which way works out best at tax time.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Risab1981 said:


> Thanks for the replies. So it sounds like, when turning the app on, every mile is deductible. And the app seems to send IRS approved logs...so when heading out, every mile is fair game.


Yeah, the app is showing you total hours logged in, not just hours while you have passengers. So it makes sense that you'd claim more miles than just the paid miles.


----------



## Thefunone (Jan 29, 2018)

Yes, if you are logged on when you leave home. You deduct those miles. The rule about not being able to deduct mileage from home to work only applys for a normal job where you work for an emoloyer. (To be clear you start mileage from when you log on and when you log off.)
When driving home: If you log off and drive home you can not deduct mileage but if you are in destination mode with potential to pick up rides, you can. This is my understanding.


----------

